# Cat trees?



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

When my rats get their free range time I'll usually just put them in the bathroom and put a large piece of wood across the doorway so they can't get out, yet I can move in and out freely. However, I think it's too boring in there.

I was thinking about building or buying one of those cat trees for them. Does anyone have one? Does their rats use them? I think they'd enjoy something to climb on, but I'm worried I'll go through the effort and no one will use it.

Does anyone have any design suggestions? I'm not sure what a rat would like, truly.


----------



## ericasuzyq (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought one of those cat trees for my girls for Christmas and they LOVE it. Its just a smallish one with the small drum at the bottom and a scratch post attaching a little pad to the top. But they really like it: climbing up it to check out the hallway and attack the pom-pom on a spring and then back down. And, of course, they love pulling all the carpet threads out of the inside of it. Luckily, it was on sale, otherwise I'd be a little upset about the destruction :wink:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

as far as designs, i'd say the more complex and intricate the better. i.e.: the uglier and bulkier it is, the more they will like it. ramps and platforms and tubes and holes and such would all probably go well. try to find a used or discount one, i've heard that making one is not worth the trouble, especially if your ratties destroy it eventually like we all know they will, lol.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Well whenever I look at a pre-made one, it doesn't seem like it'd be much fun for a rat. Most have a bunch of platforms, but they are so far apart I don't see how rats would get to them.

Besides, shouldn't I make one BECAUSE they'll destroy it, instead of dropping a decent amount of money on it? However if I could find a used one that'd be pretty nice.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

kijiji is your friend here. i can normally find a new cat tree in the bigger cities at least once a week for a small fraction of new cost. i saw one there that was being sold for $20 in near mint condition because it was big, bulky an dthe cats ignored it, they just wanted it out of the house. i myself have done that. i spent nearly $130 on a cat tree only to find out it was uber flimsy and the cats i had though small, were still too large for most of it. i sold it for $75 at a city wide yard sale. if you cna find a used one cheap then you're better off going that route then making it, it'll be cheaper. there is on kijiji in my area a woman that customs makes them too for quite a bit less then the pet shops sell them too. you may be able to find someone like that too.


----------



## Ilovemyratlets (Jan 5, 2008)

if you have a winco by you, you migh want to check that out, the winco in my city has some really nice one's and big one's for under $50. I already spent my money on other toys or I would of gotten them one, but try and see if your local winco has one..


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

twitch - Unfortunately there are none in my area on that site or Craig's list either. I guess I'll just have to keep an eye out. I figured, though, that one for cats wouldn't be very good for rats as they might not be able to get everywhere. Maybe I'm wrong though.



Ilovemyratlets said:


> if you have a winco by you, you migh want to check that out, the winco in my city has some really nice one's and big one's for under $50. I already spent my money on other toys or I would of gotten them one, but try and see if your local winco has one..


I'm in America. I don't think I've ever heard of Winco. Big Lots has a nice little one for $40, which is great because it'd fit under my sink when not in use, but I don't see how the rats could get to most of it so I've passed it up.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

You could always add slight modifications, rope bridges, dryer tunnels ect. You'd be suprised what they can get into lol.

I have a barrel shaped cat "thing" Moose climbs straight up the side to the top (its about 2 feet high) and he climbs up the cat scratcher as well.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

since most cat trees are covered in carpet, there pretty much isn't anywhere your rats *can't* get, if they are at all athletic like mine, lol.


----------

